# 4-H Feeder Calf



## rockinr (Dec 22, 2011)

My son wants to take a feeder calf this year for 4-H. For cost reasons I was wanting a dairy feeder, and I'm wondering what would make the best 4-H project.

Thanks
Rockinr


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

For cost reasons I was wanting a dairy feeder


believe me I am not being smart.....a health one...any were you can find it and any breed
a Hol/Jersey cross will be cheap


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

All of it depends on what you area willing to pay to get started and what you hope to earn at the end when he sells it. To get a bottle calf to 200 lbs. it will cost $200 by the time you buy the calf, milk replacer, scours meds if needed, calf starter, hay and so on along with the risk for death. On the other hand, you could purchase a 200-300 lb. weaned beef calf for $1.50/lb and spend a little more then get a better price when he sells it. Either way the main factor is to consider the childs enjoyment in the process and what he will learn in the end. For what it is worth, we have raised Angus in the past based on name recognition for the breed but we have switched to raising Holstein bottle calves for the low input costs and my wife really prefers how the Holstein meat cooks etc.
Matt


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree with Myersfarm....a healthy calf no matter the breed is the most important for your son to have a successful project on his hands.
Matt


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We bought a week old jersey bull calf from the college extention last month for only $25. I knew that he was in good health simply because of where he came from. He is so cute and fun.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

What is the advice from the 4H leader?
I have seen people go to extreems when buying a 4H feeder steer. Recently, a guy in Michigan bought a $25,000 steer from several states away, so his son would do well in the 4H show next summer. I've seen guys travel several states away to get feeder pigs from a farm that markets Show Pigs and paid big bucks. This was for a tiny county fair.

So, I don't know if a cross bred dairy steer is a good 4H project or not. But I do believe it is a good real world project. 

Maybe he could start with a chicken?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with haypoint but I'm not a 4H-er. I thought with 4H it is all about how fast they gain and how you get them to do it. Don't they have to bring the steer to be weighed several times over the year? I don't think a dairy steer could compete well. But if it's not just the fair competition you are thinking about - then any calf would do.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

rockinr said:


> My son wants to take a feeder calf this year for 4-H. For *cost reasons I* was wanting a dairy feeder, and I'm wondering what would make the best 4-H project.
> 
> Thanks
> Rockinr


Hmm...cost reasons. Is this for purchasing the calf itself or for the overall project? Sure in short term the dairy steer is cheaper than the beef calf, but didn't you ever consider the costs over the LONG term? Because with a dairy steer, it sure has heck ain't gonna be cheaper over the period you're feeding it in comparison to a good beef steer; one because it takes more feed and higher quality feed to get a dairy feeder up to the same class or grade as a show beef feeder. And two, even then by the time the steer's up to the "ideal weight" category he won't be reaching ideal frame score. Beef steers are more efficient and have higher growth rate (average daily gain = ADG) over a shorter period of time than any dairy steer, cross bred or not.

I'd forget the dairy feeder project and go find your son a beef steer. You don't have to buy the most expensive, purebred registered steer to compete in the feeder club, you can do just fine with a commercial crossbred steer that has the qualities (docility, conformation, ADG, etc) that is needed to even be able to compete in the show ring for the class your son wants to show in. Them yellow baldies are the best for this, either the simmental-hereford cross or angus-hereford-charolais cross. 

I've never been in 4H, but those are my 2 cents to think on.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is your purpose for your child to win at fair or just to have a good experience? I didn't have the money for my daughter to raise an expensive beef breed or a cow/heifer so we went with the jersey bull calf. 
I figure she will get a lot of experience and perhaps in the future be able to raise a beef steer and take home a ribbon. (She is showing chickens this year and they are more in my price range!!!)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Well every 4-H program is a bit differant, I was a 4-H leader for 25 years and over the years helped alot of kids with their livestock (I was on the beef committee), we have all the regular steer and heifer classes, along with the rate of gain, and bucket calf projects. Now the bucket calf project is mostly for the younger kids or new ones, and they have beef and dairy bucket classes. This was a wonderful class for the smaller kids it gave them the confidence to move on to the bigger classes. And as Haypoint has stated, your always going to have those parents that try to buy their kids a way to the top of the class, but I have also seeen some of the good old die hard livestock people beat the shorts off those guys. One year our Nephew took one of our Simmi/ Holstein cross steers as a 4-h project and he won the rate of gain with that steer, I walked a foot off the ground for about a week after that. I think you need to talk to your Extention agent and find out what kind of classes they have at the show, and go from there. Good Luck, > Thanks Marc


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Karin L said:


> Hmm...cost reasons. Is this for purchasing the calf itself or for the overall project? Sure in short term the dairy steer is cheaper than the beef calf, but didn't you ever consider the costs over the LONG term? Because with a dairy steer, it sure has heck ain't gonna be cheaper over the period you're feeding it in comparison to a good beef steer; one because it takes more feed and higher quality feed to get a dairy feeder up to the same class or grade as a show beef feeder. And two, even then by the time the steer's up to the "ideal weight" category he won't be reaching ideal frame score. Beef steers are more efficient and have higher growth rate (average daily gain = ADG) over a shorter period of time than any dairy steer, cross bred or not.
> 
> I'd forget the dairy feeder project and go find your son a beef steer. You don't have to buy the most expensive, purebred registered steer to compete in the feeder club, you can do just fine with a commercial crossbred steer that has the qualities (docility, conformation, ADG, etc) that is needed to even be able to compete in the show ring for the class your son wants to show in. Them yellow baldies are the best for this, either the simmental-hereford cross or angus-hereford-charolais cross.
> 
> I've never been in 4H, but those are my 2 cents to think on.


^^^^Like and spot on..IMO...

BUT..I would also check into what your county offers..in ours, we do not have "bucket calf" projects..but I have heard of some places that do. All the kid's beef projects have been beef breeds. most are unreigstered, crossbreds of sorts, chosen for conformation.

If I may offer a tidbit of advice..if you do go the beef steer route...I would be wary of offering up to much information on your plans for the steer to the owner. I hate to sound sneaky, but I learned, after trying to buy my son a nice market steer prospect, that some people get greedy if they know its for 4-h..and jack the price up..for just a commercial steer that they'd normally sell at the salebarn.

something that is halterbroke or whatever..sure, I can see paying more..but a wild steer in the pasture?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Since 4H programs differ, the local 4H leader can offer the best advice.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

there are beef and dairy beef classes here if I remember correctly.
So whatever you want to get into is covered.
Feed him up good. Inject the Ralgro hormone as directions indicate and feed him nothing but straight whole shell corn and Tend-R-Leen. 
For a beautiful animal you can raise him in a walk in cooler like the reserve grand champion at last years fair. Leaves them with a nice fur coat that is easy to cut and looks good.


----------

